# Best quotes from Pro Snowboarders



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

anything that comes out of todd richards or tj scnieders mouth is always pretty good ..


gigi ruf in the new transworld when asked about his son one day snowboarding said " id like to see him really snowboard not just huck and spin"

hampus said in one of the robotfood vids " snowboarding to me is just going out with your friends in whatever conditions and making the most of it"


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

in "black winter" after horgmo got caught in that avalanche:
Horgmo: Feels like i have ice crystals in my lungs..
Andreas wiig: Take a snus, that'll get 'em out.

(the province horgmo is from is known for snusing, like alot of snusing)


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

Birk said:


> in "black winter" after horgmo got caught in that avalanche:
> Horgmo: Feels like i have ice crystals in my lungs..
> Andreas wiig: Take a snus, that'll get 'em out.
> 
> (the province horgmo is from is known for snusing, like alot of snusing)


Torsteins scene is my favorite scene this season.

I read in snowboarder this guy was describing snowboarding "That's why I like snowboarding, it's just you, the mountain and your homies, lifes problems can wait till later"


----------

